
Australian Billionaire Andrew Forrest’s high-tech plan to extinguish bushfires - sien
https://theconversation.com/andrew-forrests-high-tech-plan-to-extinguish-bushfires-within-an-hour-is-as-challenging-as-it-sounds-146194
======
sien
A description of the plan is available as a PDF at :

[https://cdn.minderoo.org/content/uploads/2020/09/14223039/MF...](https://cdn.minderoo.org/content/uploads/2020/09/14223039/MFFFR-
Blueprint-V1-200915.pdf)

The TLDR is to use satellites, IoT, ML, drones and aerial fire suppression.

